# Kellogg's All Bran



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I made one change to my diet in June.

I am putting one ounce of dry All Bran in a cup and munching it a little bit at a time, washing it down with coffee or water.

It takes me 2 hours or so to finish it, while at work at my desk/computer.

This one ounce of All Bran keeps me satisfied until lunch. I don't know how, but it does (must expand like foam in my stomach!).

I have lost 17 pounds (from 212 to 195) in about 65 days. I am now within 10 pounds of my ideal weight.

I did not make any other changes that I can document. Same exercise level (actually, I lost a month of exercise due to a hernia...so that worked against me).

Essentially, my calorie count from breakfast has dropped about 300 per day. So the weight loss can only be about one third from the reduced calories. Perhaps all that fiber is making my other food pass through so fast I can't absorb all the calories! Or, perhaps the All Bran is reducing my desire for the bad foods, and I just don't eat as much of them?

Anyway, just thought I'd mention this, in case it might work for someone else.


Tim


----------



## tekaha (Jul 23, 2013)

congrats! and i love that its all from that one simple change . . .


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Now down 22 pounds, to 190.

Switched to All Bran Buds. Easier to eat, taste better, same results so far!


Tim


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

Any updates 2 years later ?


----------

